# Need partners in mtns. of Maine



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Need partners in farming/retreat effort, have 25 acres, 3 -4 houses, (not all one site, but each near each) fully owned, only a little land presently ready to garden - all in very rural, semi-isolated area of western ME by both N.H. & Quebec, hills & eastern-type mtns.. Area surrounded by thousands acres of large corporate tracts of land open to the public.
A huge wilderness lake at bottom of the hill (a beach), land has yearround brooklet running thru', should support mini hydro & there's a great place to dam it for fish pond. I have an excavator for all projects like that - building, septics, drives, etc. etc. also will clear the land. 
I'm very interested in earth-sheltered homes & greenhouses. 
My main proposed farm/retreat site is in a very secure, defensible situation, faces south partway up a ridge (Killer views!) - not ideal farm land, but room for big gardens, and lesser land good for rotating pasture. Has raspberries & blackberries, blueberries do well in ME too, lots of natural forage - plenty of mushrooms, fiddlehead ferns - yummie !! Starting sea buckthorns.
Have a lot of the necessary gear - plows, 2 roto-tillers, some fencing, chickens & rabbits, pickup load of books, some small experience.
Have lived in many urban locations, but I and my ancestors go back as far as possible in this area of few roads & people.
May sell a house or two (mini-farms, or share my larger effort) to prepared people, or ??
Now, I do need a female partner in all of this - I'm still strong & youngish in late 50's, not grey (but it's coming), not afraid of children, a nice, intelligent guy with humor, honor, kindness - no drugs, almost no alchohol, no anger, unless it's at the politicians who have let us get 'cut off at the knees'.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

I cannot help you with that now,wish I could.I admire what you are doing though.Hope you get many replies and find the right people.Sounds like a lot of fun.Those days,sadly,are behind me now.Good luck.

Backwoods


----------

